# Problem with D-Link DIR-100 router



## CTN (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi! I have been using this router for 6 months without problems. However, it hasn't been working since yesterday morning. It receives power but the Internet led doesn't light up. The network leds are blinking faintly and rapidly. I can't access the configuration page from my browser. Is it dead or not? Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Try a Power Cycle . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect ot the internet then


----------



## CTN (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks!

I don't have access to the modem but the Internet connection works fine if I plug the cable directly in the PC. I tried powering off the router and resetting it. The Internet led is still off.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'd try it on another router to see if it works there


----------



## CTN (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, this is the problem. I'm trying to determine if this router can be fixed or not so I would know if I had to buy a new one.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If it works with another router . . it can be fixed. Havd you tried resetting it by holding the reset button ?


----------



## CTN (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, multiple times. I can't access the config page with the browser either. I can access the Internet just fine without the router. I'd say that the router can't communicate anymore neither with the Internet nor the computers in the network.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like it has gone to router heaven


----------



## MrTassadar (Jul 29, 2011)

I know this sounds silly, but try changing your power cord. I had same problem and it actually helped.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

After doing a hard reset of the router, are you still unable to access the configuration page?


----------

